# My rhom feeding



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i went fishing today for perch, and i cought a couple bass. one is gonna go in with my jardini, and the other one if for, well you know lol. this is my first video let me know what you guys think.

oh yeah, its a 10-11" rhom vs a 4" large mouth bass.

http://www.jusspress.com/day.php?userid=33...rentTime=131830


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I liked it!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> i went fishing today for perch, and i cought a couple bass. one is gonna go in with my jardini, and the other one if for, well you know lol. this is my first video let me know what you guys think.
> 
> oh yeah, its a 10-11" rhom vs a 4" large mouth bass.
> 
> http://www.jusspress.com/day.php?userid=33...rentTime=131830


boooooooo dont feed ur fish a game fish







btw thats illegal i think (only when there a certain size though ), im calling ur local conversation department!

:nod: just kidding, but SAVE THE BASS!

cool vid though


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah its illegal i know, but its not like snakeheads arent illegal right? and there are so many bass in lake st claire its not gonna hurt if i kill one right? lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice video i only feed sunnys to my piranhas because i want to leave the bass there for me to catch years to come!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> yeah its illegal i know, but its not like snakeheads arent illegal right? and there are so many bass in lake st claire its not gonna hurt if i kill one right? lol


yeah but thats what bluegill are for


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

well i didnt catch any bluegill damnit lol, we only cought perch and 2 bass, and im eating the perch for dinner lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cool vid

lol i had the same problem back ten. Whenever my p bit off the tail and the fish floated back up it would never get it. So had to use a chopsticks to put it bak down.


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

nice vid, but dont you need a bigger tank for your fella to swim around in?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

he ended up grabbing the rest of it, i just gave up video taping it, alls that was left was half of the bass's head, and nah i think he is ok in that tank, its not the longest tank, but he doesnt really use the length of the tank at all, he just sits there and stares at me lol, then when i get near the tnak he goes crazy and attacks the glass lol


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

sweet vid man


----------



## CrAzYPiRaYa74985 (Oct 7, 2005)

i just got a rhom from sillpy spy, that i good i dea feeding him with bass.

nice video man good sh*t


----------



## Butterflyboi (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice video dude.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my favorite part of the vid was you trying to get the damn thing out of the tank, lol. fish are freaking slippery, live or dead!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Pretty sweet video man.

You're pretty crazy to stick your hands in a tank with a fish that has just been bitten and swimming around with a piranha...But hey...I guess you don't beleive in nets.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Pretty sweet video man.
> 
> You're pretty crazy to stick your hands in a tank with a fish that has just been bitten and swimming around with a piranha...But hey...I guess you don't beleive in nets.

















<braveheart yo

J2 nice sig









could use a bit more Vida Guerra.......


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Thats wierd he just bit the tail off. Cool thou


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i thought u was gonna also show how it chomps your finger!









Nice vid though, although the rhom didnt finished off its game.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah im not too scared of him comming at my fingers, and he did end up finishing it off a few min later, i didnt feel like holding the camera that long. alls that was left was half of his head, he took a bit out of the front of his head lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> well i didnt catch any bluegill damnit lol, we only cought perch and 2 bass, and im eating the perch for dinner lol










Crazy Hippie. Bass are for eating, Perch are for Killing :nod:


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

no way man, bass meat is grosse compared to pearch


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha ncie vid


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Baddass video, have u ever tried a mouse?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Baddass video, have u ever tried a mouse?


haha same thing i asked em.. he said no.. itll b too messy


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

sweet bro


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so did he finish the rest? good video but id rather see something more useless like a sunfish or perch in there. i like bass too muhc to feed to any piranha


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

NIce video and diggin your music too


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

i liked that video, would be cooler if he finished it off for the kill though. nonetheless thats a nice rhom you got there, shows us more vids!


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice vid man thanks for sharing.

it makes a change seeing a rhom with a feeder because it's usually always red bellies.

Nice Rhom and nice vid, lets see some more in the near future


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks guys, ill prob go fishing this week and catch a perch or sunfish and make another one, oh and btw, he did finish the rest of the bass, but it took him a while, and i didnt feel like holding the camera for that long, next time ill tape the whole thing.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

no workie


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I liked it man. Excellent soundtrack as well.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

> no workie


yeah sorry about that killer, sometimes the stupid website goes down, i gotta find a better hosting site


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great vid,
I love that fish.
He's a killer.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> > no workie
> 
> 
> yeah sorry about that killer, sometimes the stupid website goes down, i gotta find a better hosting site


Works now, good video but felt sorry for the little guy since he was not taken down completely. He just got dismembered, but you said he left the head only. Anyways, good video and nice rhom


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> nice video i only feed sunnys to my piranhas because i want to leave the bass there for me to catch years to come!


Brilliant concept.

Take out the natural prey items of the bass so that only the bass remain with nothing to eat. Brilliant.

Great waste of a good gamefish. Congratulations.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

man where the hell are you comming from? omg there is one less bass out of the millions in lake St claire. and how do you know he wasnt going to get eaten by a pike or muskee anyways. and dont tell me it wouldnt have been a waiste then, because it was good food for my piranha


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> man where the hell are you comming from? omg there is one less bass out of the millions in lake St claire. and how do you know he wasnt going to get eaten by a pike or muskee anyways. and dont tell me it wouldnt have been a waiste then, because it was good food for my piranha


Please run a spell check from now on. You're grammar is killing me.

Comming = CoMing
Waiste = Waste

First letter of the first word in a sentence is always capitalized.

Sentences are not to start with conjunctions.

If you're asking a question in a sentence, it is probably a good idea to end the sentence with a QUESTION MARK (?)

Now, onto my reply...

Who knows if he would have been eaten by a pike or muskee? I don't.

THE POINT was that there are twice as many food item fish that you could (and should) have used instead of feeding a bass to your piranha.

Put your piranha in with my 8lb bass and you'll be singing a different tune...


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Sampson said:


> nice video i only feed sunnys to my piranhas because i want to leave the bass there for me to catch years to come!


Brilliant concept.

Take out the natural prey items of the bass so that only the bass remain with nothing to eat. Brilliant.

Great waste of a good gamefish. Congratulations.
[/quote]

Ok, since we are in a English Composition class, why do you double space everything? Also, try making some complete sentences, not one word then a period. If you are going to use these words, why not try incorporating them into your original sentence instead of making a new one for one word! oh yeah, we arent in a f*cking english class so shut your mouth and live with it, its not like im talkinglikethis or LIKE THIS or liek thsi.

and agian about the bass, oh well, one less fish. your probally someone who is agianst snagging salmon too aren't you? here is a quick expination on why what i did to the bass is ok and why snagging salmon is ok. There are so many of these fish out there, it doesnt matter if one is taken out. if no one ever cought them and kept them they would just die anyways. and with salmon there are more and more dead fish stuck to the dead logs every year since they banned snagging. so if you dont catch the fish and eat them or do something else with them, they are just going to die sometime in their life anyways, so why not to my piranha!!!! and if i want to take another vid of my rhom eating a bass i will, and you will all love it agian lol


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sampson said:


> man where the hell are you comming from? omg there is one less bass out of the millions in lake St claire. and how do you know he wasnt going to get eaten by a pike or muskee anyways. and dont tell me it wouldnt have been a waiste then, because it was good food for my piranha


Please run a spell check from now on. You're grammar is killing me.

Comming = CoMing
Waiste = Waste

First letter of the first word in a sentence is always capitalized.

Sentences are not to start with conjunctions.

If you're asking a question in a sentence, it is probably a good idea to end the sentence with a QUESTION MARK (?)

Now, onto my reply...

Who knows if he would have been eaten by a pike or muskee? I don't.

THE POINT was that there are twice as many food item fish that you could (and should) have used instead of feeding a bass to your piranha.

Put your piranha in with my 8lb bass and you'll be singing a different tune...
[/quote]

wut u be talkin bout foo.. u str8 up trippin.. wutcha needa too is chill n stop hatin on da playa aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite hahaha


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> nice video i only feed sunnys to my piranhas because i want to leave the bass there for me to catch years to come!


Brilliant concept.

Take out the natural prey items of the bass so that only the bass remain with nothing to eat. Brilliant.

Great waste of a good gamefish. Congratulations.
[/quote]

here is a quick expination on why what i did to the bass is ok and why snagging salmon is ok. There are so many of these fish out there, it doesnt matter if one is taken out. if no one ever cought them and kept them they would just die anyways.

[/quote]

I'm sure that all the hunters who have hunted species to extinction felt the same way...

[/quote]

and with salmon there are more and more dead fish stuck to the dead logs every year since they banned snagging. so if you dont catch the fish and eat them or do something else with them, they are just going to die sometime in their life anyways, so why not to my piranha!!!! 
[/quote]

How did the earth ever survive this long without your intervention?

You are either an idiot...or 12.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice Rhom!!!

question...would not be better a bigger tank for that great fish?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Sampson said:


> nice video i only feed sunnys to my piranhas because i want to leave the bass there for me to catch years to come!


Brilliant concept.

Take out the natural prey items of the bass so that only the bass remain with nothing to eat. Brilliant.

Great waste of a good gamefish. Congratulations.
[/quote]

here is a quick expination on why what i did to the bass is ok and why snagging salmon is ok. There are so many of these fish out there, it doesnt matter if one is taken out. if no one ever cought them and kept them they would just die anyways.

[/quote]

I'm sure that all the hunters who have hunted species to extinction felt the same way...

[/quote]

and with salmon there are more and more dead fish stuck to the dead logs every year since they banned snagging. so if you dont catch the fish and eat them or do something else with them, they are just going to die sometime in their life anyways, so why not to my piranha!!!! 
[/quote]

How did the earth ever survive this long without your intervention?

You are either an idiot...or 12.
[/quote]

oh well i can say the same exact thing to you and every person on these forums or ever person who keeps a fish in their fish tank. One way or another one of our piranhas could have been considered a game fish to the people in south america. So what your saying is, because i eat steak that im waisting an animal? Hell there is plenty other creatures i could eat and leave the cows alone.

Food is food, why should this be preserved over a goldfish just because people consider it a game fish? You could say well gold fish are produced to be food for our fish. but aren't all the bass that get eaten by a pike or muskie food? I dont understand why this is such a big fuckin deal to you. Its a fish. Hell i could have taken it home and eaten it if i really wanted to, does it matter whoes stomache it goes into? if the thing was stupid enough to bite my hook, then i can do what i please with it.

I also suppose that you would say, well its illegal to take home a fish that small. Yeah, well its also illegal for everyone on this site that own a piranha and live in california, but you dont see me bitching to them.

Oh and i would watch what you say in your posts, disrespecting other members like you are is not accepted on these forums


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sampson said:


> How did the earth ever survive this long without your intervention?
> 
> You are either an idiot...or 12.


What did you gain by feeling the need to post this? Regardless on your personal feelings of him, he is still a member here and deserves to be treated as such in accordance to the forum rules.



Forum Rules said:


> 1. *Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect.* I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. *EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here.** Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner.* Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...


I've emphasized the parts in bold that pertain to this situation. Please follow them from now on.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Great video, thanks for sharing you have a nice looking rhom there.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice vid mate









Great to see a Rhom feeding. Would like to see more if anyone else has one.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Sampson said:


> nice video i only feed sunnys to my piranhas because i want to leave the bass there for me to catch years to come!


Brilliant concept.

Take out the natural prey items of the bass so that only the bass remain with nothing to eat. Brilliant.

Great waste of a good gamefish. Congratulations.
[/quote]

As you can see, my very first post on this board was not even *TO* the guy who posted the video. It was *TO* another member who responded with the above, magnificently thought-out comment.

But, taking the advice of the *moderator*, I bow out of this one...

No point in continuing in trying to make someone see the error of their ways.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u said you were gonan catch a perch where is it!!!


----------



## synapse989 (Nov 3, 2005)

cool action.. but it was a bit dark.. I recommend a tripod..

I used to edit video and produce DVDs for an oil company in Texas..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice and violent while it lasted


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Vid


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

fish must be in big pain, took a nice chunk out of it.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

That vid is raw!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

that vid is THE SH!T...........


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice video


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i liked it show some more videos


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for all the compliments, ill try to get another vid up soon.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

sweet vid!


----------

